
Instagram overhears my offline chats Is it possible? - doener
https://blog.adguard.com/en/instagram_listens/?aid=18928
======
mwulfe
Yeah it is. I noticed the same with google ads. If you have google home on
your phone it can happen that they pick up keywords and then use them to serve
you ads. I was talking to a friend about Thailand and we started getting
ticket offers to Bangkok. I never googled this...

